# Glare



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok well I came across 600 tyvek sleeves that are used for like medical. I got them for free through my dads work. I am thinking about trying to make decoys with them. They would be the correct size if I cut them open and sew two together. Well I was looking at them and they have a little gloss to them. Will this make a difference? I know there are different things or should I paint them all? If I should paint them should I use a roller? Or spray paint? Obviously flat white would be the color for snows and brown for blues.

Also I am looking into making them more and do you think that I should make them with coroplast heads? I found a local dealer and I think I could get it fairly cheap. The only thing I was thinkin is they would make a good back support for cheap. Otherwise what would you guys do?

Also more on the glare how much does it play in hunting? I know that you don't want it but I am just curious? I have some other decoys that have a little gloss to them. I would think on the cloudy days it would be fine.

Ok well I want to get all the information on the decoys and making them. I need to get on this so I can get them done before spring this year. Also how should I cut them out. What shape should I make them?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> and do you think that I should make them with coroplast heads?......... The only thing I was thinkin is they would make a good back support for cheap


 Now there's a great idea,wonder why nobody has invented a decoy with a coroplast head/back support. A guy could probably get it patented and make a bunch of money. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

goosegrinder said:


> > and do you think that I should make them with coroplast heads?......... The only thing I was thinkin is they would make a good back support for cheap
> 
> 
> Now there's a great idea,wonder why nobody has invented a decoy with a coroplast head/back support. A guy could probably get it patented and make a bunch of money. :thumb:
> ...


I know that silosock has that. I am just curious to what you guys thought on that and on the rest of it?


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Save your time and money and buy some SS or deadlys. You can buy the econo SS for three bucks each and doctor them up. You will have a much better decoy and can hunt the sunny days too. Yes glare does matter.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I don't have a lot of money to spare. I figured out on these I could end up making almost 300-400 decoys for right around 100 bucks plus my time. I am going to college and am graduating this summer so I have lots of money to save and wanted to make them myself since I got the most expensive part for free. The tyvek.

So that aside I am going to try making the decoys I have read the article on here about it. It was helpfull but I don't know how to make my design. I am going to try to make a pattern today.

Also what should I use for thread? I mean for sewing? Is regular thread ok or do I need some heavy duty stuff? I want them to last. I know they won't be as good as bought decoys but for me hunting snows maybe 2 times a year it is worth the money saved.

Also should I paint the chlorplast head part? I have noticed even on the econo sillos they seem to glare a little.

Also how would using a roller work on the sleeves? I think it would be much faster for painting them the solid color and cheaper because I think a gallon of flat white would do all of them.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

order a head/back support from Sillosocks and there's your pattern. Ya might try turning those sleeves inside/out,they might not be as glaring that way. I'd use regular thread. I'd also order liner bags or the Tyvek will wear thru eventually. Ya better get going on your project if you plan on using them this spring.

Alex


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok thanks, I am going to try figuring out the liners. I am bringing the bags down to college this week. I am hoping to get them all cut out and them cut to my patern. I took the bag from a sillosock and traced it. Then cut a piece of wood so I have a nice heavy pattern. Then I am going to stack them on top of each other hold down on the wood and use a razor. I think this will speed things up.

I am then going to hopefully get them sewed this weekend. I have two sewing machines to speed things up. Then I would like to get them painted the next week and my heads cut out. It is going to be close. I am going to try to get at least 100 done for this spring. That will put me around 450 decoys so that should be workable.

How do you think using a roller would work? I noticed one side is not that glarey. I also looked at the econo sillo and it has a slight glare to it.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Can't believe it would be too shiny. I wouldn't waste my time painting white Tyvek white. Are those the sleeves that have elastic on one end? If so,cut the elastic off and sew one end shut. Unless it's horribly mis shaped,I'd just sew one end shut and call it good. A goose ain't gonna know if it's rounded or squared off.

Alex


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ya they are the sleeves with elastic on the ends. The only thing with that is that then they are pretty narrow. I thought about doing about half of them like that and just making them just windsocks with no heads. I think they are roughly 6-8 inches wide when they are still together is that too narrow? Otherwise if I cut the ends off then split them and use two they can make an exact sillo body from the store. Just a tish shorter is all.

I am getting :sniper: just thinking about them white birds.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> I think they are roughly 6-8 inches wide when they are still together is that too narrow?


 Do you think a snow goose can tell how wide the sock is?? You're putting way too much thought into this.


> I thought about doing about half of them like that and just making them just windsocks with no heads.


Looking down on a goose from above,it's pretty hard to see their head. Cut your coroplast into a thick L shape, staple the body on,stick the stake in,and hunt. This isn't quantum physics.

Alex


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

ive killed a ton of snows over those sleeves. just take the elastic out sew one end closed and add a stake. i used rubber grommets on the stake to keep it on. if your worried about no wind buy coroplast sheet cut in 2 inch strips and slide the stake through it. dont paint them they are fine. paint just makes them heavy. those socks will fly in a 2mph wind you would be supprised. good idea for a person on a limited budget and just getting in to hunting snows.

i add them to my spread now just for numbers cant tell any difference when you put them in as fillers.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok thank you for the info. I tried cutting them in half in the shape of a goose but it takes forever to sew them. I am going to try to just cut the elastic off and sew the end nice, then just fold the eleastic on the other end and sew.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Were in the process of making some fliers and we put a light dusting of flat white on the chloroplast heads. I personally think its nice to have. I also think a dusting of white on the tyvek wouldnt hurt, you can pick up white spraypaint at wal-mart for .99 cents a can so you wouldnt be spending a ton of extra money. Do whatever you think looks good and whats in your budget.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You guys are seriously over thinking this glare thing. It isnt the decoys that are the problems. Spend more time get hidden and getting quality sound out there and you will kill more then you could ever eat. If you look at a goose in the sun light what do it's feathers do? They glare because of all the oils and how it feathers lay on it's body. I have killed a ton of birds over sillo socks with out touching the heads or bodys. It is not neccasary, beside after dragging out decoys through the slop a couple times they will have mud and dirt on them anyways. That will cut down on the glare for you guys. Seriously your over thinking it.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

heck people used to use paper plates and milk jugs to decoy snow geese in i agree with shootem......


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> Spend more time get hidden...


Bingo


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Check out the post I just put up. I make these decoys like you are talking about. I like them and have had good luck with them.


----------

